# for me unless i stay busy or active im bummed...hard



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

really if im doing nothing im not happy,,i have to be physical or accomplish something everyday to keep stress away in the least.. to make this a thread does anyone else agree?


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 26, 2014)

Agreed. I slip into depression when I don't do enough (=being lazy) or when I do too much (=lots of stress).


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

yeah if i do too much i get kinda confused or agitated, especially on other peoples time..but staying active is a must for me or my whole being will atrophy..


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 26, 2014)

I think every human needs to feel like they're doing something productive in some way. If that need is not being satisfied, you find yourself wasting away and depressed.


----------



## Odin (Oct 26, 2014)

daveycrockett said:


> yeah if i do too much i get kinda confused or agitated, especially on *other peoples time*..but staying active is a must for me or my whole being will atrophy..


yea I get that. It's like with a bad job... management and shitty corporate greed might piss ya off to no end... but when your plate is full and your just busy doing a good job at what you're doing it feels ok even good to accomplish something.


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 26, 2014)

Now on the other hand, if you're doing too much "work" and not giving yourself enough time to decompress or have fun, then you will find yourself depressed because you'll feel like life is passing you by.

People need a balance between work and play.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

even if im doing jobs for myself i need time to decompress...today is sunday i fixed the chimney cap trimmed all the hedges painted the house was there to teach a child to ride a bike fixed a lawnmower etc..i cant sleep all day and do nothing..rainy days are good for that...you do get into a rut and not being active will make you not well mentally and pyhsically...


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

i was about to ask i was off topic then realized this is my thread..obviously i had time to have a beer or two as well


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

good food and good beer and positive instances are very important in my life as well as positive people.. if im around do nothing folks it bums me out too..


----------



## Odin (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey you're spot on man. Nothing wrong with getting stuff done around your place/neighborhood. 
It sounds like a day well spent capped with beer to slate thirst. Hah.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

you know it!....#[email protected]%$#


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

i guess my point being is what the title states,,my body changes very quickly and exercise is crucial to mental and physical health..as well as a sense of accomplishment


----------



## Stella Lum (Oct 26, 2014)

daveycrockett said:


> really if im doing nothing im not happy,,i have to be physical or accomplish something everyday to keep stress away in the least.. to make this a thread does anyone else agree?


I get depressed when I don't do stuff but when I know I have to do stuff I get too overwhelmed and stressed so I end up not doing it and then the cycle continues.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 26, 2014)

used to be antsy but now don't do much for long stretches of time. time disappears


----------



## sketchytravis (Oct 27, 2014)

i totally understand that one. im a miserable bastard regardless. but i like to do things. and keep doing things. hence my ever-expanding bucket list. i like having a sense of accomplishment. i mean, i may continue be basically worthless, unable to establish much meaningful in life. 

but i still got that lil book full of shit i done did lol


----------



## sucuri (Oct 27, 2014)

I need to have a goal of some kind to work toward, no matter how distant. A certain place, or something. Even in my most aimless times I still had a general direction I was heading. I don't necessarily have to be working at anything except for that eventual goal. But sometimes I am. Like for example now I'm working a little, eventual goal the Rio Marié in December. Once my goal was to build a raft, or stand on the tip of Tierra del Fuego. I've been able to stay put about two times in the past five years but I would never have been able to manage it if I wasn't working toward something. Lots of people get stuck in the work just to live but on the rare occasion I do actually work, it's to save $$ and buy something that will help me with the goal. 

Dunno if that made sense. A little stoned.


----------

